# Hemp Seed Oil



## elemente (Oct 4, 2011)

So most of what I've read has recommended that using anywhere form 5-15% of hemp seed oil is desirable. But then I saw some one who said they added at trace, while others just add directly (before lye). Next, question, does hemp seed blend well with EO...like lime per say...how does the hemp seed oil smell in a final bar?


----------



## carebear (Oct 4, 2011)

Doesn't matter when you add it, it's not that stable and tends to go rancid/promote DOS so keep it low.

Doesn't give any scent to the soap, so no impact on what fragrance materials you use.


----------



## elemente (Oct 4, 2011)

great...I think I'll keep it to 5% and see how that turns out...thanks for the info, it's always good to know before you go.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 4, 2011)

Add all your oils or butters right up front. The lye will take whatever it wants. There is no guarantee that any particular oil or butter will end up as your superfat.


----------



## sethshap (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anyone have hemp liquid soap recipe?

I saw in china 100% hemp oil is that possible?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 17, 2015)

This post is from 2011. These folks aren't likely going to respond. You may want to start a new topic if you have questions.


----------

